# Cervelo/Felt/Scott Deals



## jevet (May 10, 2005)

Does aybody know of deals or closeout(leftovers) from any bike shops. I just sold my bike last night, an offer I could not refuse. I need a 58-61cm. A Carbon Fiber Felt/Cervelo 2.5/Scoot Team.
Thanks,
Chuck :


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

jevet said:


> Does aybody know of deals or closeout(leftovers) from any bike shops. I just sold my bike last night, an offer I could not refuse. I need a 58-61cm. A Carbon Fiber Felt/Cervelo 2.5/Scoot Team.
> Thanks,
> Chuck :


Heres one from R&A in Brooklyn:

04 R2.5 with Ultegra -$3195.00
http://www.racycles.com/sdrb/catalog/cervelo_r2_5__04_3749918.htm


----------



## gunfighter (Jan 22, 2004)

jevet said:


> Does aybody know of deals or closeout(leftovers) from any bike shops. I just sold my bike last night, an offer I could not refuse. I need a 58-61cm. A Carbon Fiber Felt/Cervelo 2.5/Scoot Team.
> Thanks,
> Chuck :


I have a brand new Scott CR1 Team Issue 61cm i'll sell you for 2300

I interested e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

